
Key signing party  - olalonde
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_signing_party
======
cgranade
Interesting, if brief, article. I'd like to know what's meant by "key signing
parties themselves generally don't involve computers, since that would give
adversaries increased opportunities for subterfuge," though. Maybe I'm not
cryptographically paranoid enough, but what's the harm in allowing computers
on-site?

~~~
the-kenny
Someone could man-in-the-middle the local wireless lan or spy out your
passphrase.

